# accutane



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

hi everyone,

Ive been looking into using accutane for a while as ive had acne now for a good few years and it seems to be going nowhere, I use countless things for it and have just come off lymecycline, which after 6 months has done nothing. My problem is that the doc wont give it to me, so was thinking of buying it off the internet and going get bloods whilst im using it. Is there anything I should be looking out for, not scammers and all that, but in terms of what accutane to buy, which company etc?


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Your doctor cannot give you accutane but they can refer you to a dermatologist at your hospital. The dermatologist can give you accutane and monthly blood tests but theres usually a waiting list to get seen. As for buying accutane, chem one sell it but id rather get through a dermatologist


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

thats it cant really be ar5ed waiting to be honest, and not only that will they give it to me if i do wait? just seems prolonged, I can get the tablet form and dont require a source just wondering if anyone else has bought from the internet and what their experiences were like


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

This sites legit

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=966&cat=0&page=1

I've used them.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

did you use their accutane? Like i say I know where to get it but just wondered if its worth buying it online? as in did it work? are there fakes and all the rest, cheers for the reply though bud


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes I used their accutane, it worked fantastic, I was almost clear after 5 weeks 20mg per day.

Then I had some bloods done and my LDL was very high so I stopped it. I'm trying to kill of the last few spots with lymecycline, ****ers just wont die.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

lmao I know the feeling pal, seems as soon as one area gets clear they spring up somewhere else,its like they plan it, but cheers for the help ill give them a go and just get regular bloods to check im still all healthy.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Try a real low dose first mate. I had dry lips, eyes and skin for a bit and the dry skin led to me getting stretch marks on my left pec and bicep.

And take note that accutane *permanently* changes the way your skin works.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeh will do pal, ill start off on say what 5-10mg and taper up to the 20 mark watching for sides. I imagine it cant make my skin any worse mate so hopefully permenant changes are whats needed, ill just make sure ive got a good moisturiser on hand aswell for the dry skin


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

keep us updated mate.. can accutane be used while on gear .. just scared of cholesterol level would be worse with accutane and gear at the same time .. any idea ?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

personally i wouldnt mate, like you say could be really crap on your lipids although I bet people have used them together. Might be worth asking around, ill order it on monday and will start as soon as i get it so ill keep you up to date, maybe even make a log on here


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

im on cycle test an deca and also running 60mg accutane all my bloods have been fine no problems.

badassmass...if you really are struggling with it and want it sorted ASAP.,book a derm apointment on NHS and go privately while you wait, its not cheap cost me £160 for a consultation but it gets the ball rolling,and you can start on the accutane(again that costs) but then when you go to the NHS they have it all on record and will give you the accutane at NHS perscrition price


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

cheers pal yeh ill have a look into that, may cost more but i suppose it works itself out in the long term


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

yeah def, ive been on since december working up from 30 mg, dont worry to much about the side effects dry lips is all ive suffered and although my acne has not gone its a hell of a lot better than it was, it got to the point where i could not sleep or drive because of the pain an bleeding, now i get very little blood


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

To be honest im not to fussed about side effects I reckon ill be alright with them, gotta be a damnsight better than having acne lol, glad its working out for you pal sounds like you had it pretty harsh, mine doesnt cause me much, if any pain but it seems to be getting worse so hoping i can get it under control once and for all


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> chill out guys
> 
> people take drugs for years and dont die or get organ failure
> 
> ...


Oh no he had good cholesterol for a while he best get some lard in there and stop exercising......... :lol:

I agree with you mate but blood work is needed when using this med for any one that wants to really be safe. Hell if my mate Dig got blood work while doing this every one should cause he has about as much sense as a rabbit in the head lights normally


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh no he had good cholesterol for a while he best get some lard in there and stop exercising......... :lol:
> 
> I agree with you mate but blood work is needed when using this med for any one that wants to really be safe. Hell if my mate Dig got blood work while doing this every one should cause he has about as much sense as a rabbit in the head lights normally


Nob:lol:

BTW that advice about checking my bp every hour on the dot is making me v tired mate. I know you say that it is still important to monitor it during the night but do you think a few hours not checking will be ok??

Eating all the celery to try and get it in check but cant eat anything else will this effect gains?

I've also dropped test down to 50mg each week and added in growth at 40iu ed as advised.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> Nob:lol:
> 
> BTW that advice about checking my bp every hour on the dot is making me v tired mate. I know you say that it is still important to monitor it during the night but do you think a few hours not checking will be ok??
> 
> ...


TBH sounds like its all spot on mate but you mistake the 50mg test with 50mg methyl tren once you get that fixed you will be flying it again


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> TBH sounds like its all spot on mate but you mistake the 50mg test with 50mg methyl tren once you get that fixed you will be flying it again


Makes things easier tbh as have got 50mg tabs


----------

